# And Affiliation is a go



## Paulie (30/3/17)

5 x flavours will be in a store near you all soon








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Tanja (30/3/17)

Paulie said:


> 5 x flavours will be in a store near you all soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay.... can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (30/3/17)

Way to go @Paulie !!!!!

Looking forward to trying them!


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/17)




----------



## Schnappie (5/4/17)

The feedback so far I have been hearing is all synonymous that this is a special line of juice! @Paulie is any one of these by chance the blind juice taste winner?


----------



## Paulie (5/4/17)

Schnappie said:


> The feedback so far I have been hearing is all synonymous that this is a special line of juice! @Paulie is any one of these by chance the blind juice taste winner?



Thats comming soon real soon

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Tockit (5/4/17)

Anyone in CT stocking this range yet? 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (5/4/17)

Tockit said:


> Anyone in CT stocking this range yet?
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Vape Cartel in cpt have stock now thanks


----------



## Schnappie (5/4/17)

Vaping crumble as we speak now...just wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (5/4/17)

One of each flavor on the way to me from Vape Cartel. Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anneries (5/4/17)

Will have to make a plan to get there (Vape Cartel) this weekend. Have to taste Rusky if it is what I think it is, it will be a winner!


----------



## Schnappie (5/4/17)

I can report back that coco is also a winner. First choc vape i actually enjoy. Also appreciate the fact that you can get 1.5mg off the shelf now instead of ordering from supplier or mixing in own nic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (7/4/17)

These are such a treat!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (7/4/17)

I'm enjoying my Affiliation very much thank you!! Awesome juice!!

Affiliation Coco + Pharaoh RTA + fused 26g Kidney Puncher Ni80 = PURE BLISS!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WELIHF (8/4/17)

Picked up some peach today, not too bad

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (8/4/17)

The flavors seem to compliment each other when you switch without rewicking. Haven't had a bad taste at all when switching from one flavor to another in the same tank with same wick. That's a huge plus in my books. Kudo's to Affiliation for that!! @Paulie

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (13/4/17)

And nobody has said anything about "Ricey" yet - nah, you okes dont know what you missing... Oh forgot to add the link to this thread - review on the entire juice-line.


----------



## Schnappie (13/4/17)

Grabbed some more crumble today. So perfecr for this weather


----------



## zadiac (15/4/17)

And it's all finished! 

Couldn't help myself. Vaped it all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/4/17)

Had some Coco yesterday - outstanding! 

I'm not surprised, considering the chefs. But its so damn good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vincent (25/4/17)

One of my all time favourite e-liquids was Stash's Lushington (peaches and cream with a touch of custard). I went through tons of the stuff until it became impossible to get hold of (short of importing it myself). I've been through several peach vapes of my own creation as well as those I could find in the local market and just couldn't find anything that hit the spot quite like Lushington did, this all changed when I received my order of Affiliation Peachy - I can't quite put into words how happy this juice makes me, well done @Paulie & Co, this is simply amazing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (25/4/17)

Vincent said:


> One of my all time favourite e-liquids was Stash's Lushington (peaches and cream with a touch of custard). I went through tons of the stuff until it became impossible to get hold of (short of importing it myself). I've been through several peach vapes of my own creation as well as those I could find in the local market and just couldn't find anything that hit the spot quite like Lushington did, this all changed when I received my order of Affiliation Peachy - I can't quite put into words how happy this juice makes me, well done @Paulie & Co, this is simply amazing!




thanks for the Review man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (25/4/17)

I am also enjoying Peachy a lot! Its one damn special juice! I gave them all a try but right now Peachy and Crumble has me hooked!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/4/17)

Vincent said:


> One of my all time favourite e-liquids was Stash's Lushington (peaches and cream with a touch of custard). I went through tons of the stuff until it became impossible to get hold of (short of importing it myself). I've been through several peach vapes of my own creation as well as those I could find in the local market and just couldn't find anything that hit the spot quite like Lushington did, this all changed when I received my order of Affiliation Peachy - I can't quite put into words how happy this juice makes me, well done @Paulie & Co, this is simply amazing!



Thanks for the headsup @Vincent
And the confirmation @Schnappie
Will try to give it a go some time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/4/17)

@Paulie got a bottle of crumble on Thursday from Vape Cartel, man that juice is too good brother.
Yous have nailed that recipe, Its really a authentic apple pie to the T brother.

I can taste the apple its so juicy covered in a sort of toffee/caramel sauce and the biscuit base comes out real nice too.

I only have 1 complaint brother.... I need 100ml of this stuff 30ml lasted me like a day in the Kylin

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mojomo (10/5/17)

Hi there

May I please have contact details regarding the Affiliation juice range


----------



## Silver (15/5/17)

Mojomo said:


> Hi there
> 
> May I please have contact details regarding the Affiliation juice range



Hi @Mojomo
Affiliation is a range that, as far as I understand, is a collaboration between Paulies and Orion
The juices are sold in various vaping shops and online retailers

Paulies is represented on the forum here by Paulie homself
Will tag him for you
@Paulie


----------



## Paulie (15/5/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Mojomo
> Affiliation is a range that, as far as I understand, is a collaboration between Paulies and Orion
> The juices are sold in various vaping shops and online retailers
> 
> ...




PM Sent thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (23/5/17)

@Paulie, are these available in 100ml?


----------



## Paulie (23/5/17)

Baker said:


> @Paulie, are these available in 100ml?



Hey there

We launching 120 mils soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Baker (23/5/17)

Please hurry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (25/5/17)

I've resorted to buying several 30mls and decanting into a 100ml... Hopefully soon is VERY soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (25/5/17)

Paulie said:


> Hey there
> 
> We launching 120 mils soon!



Has it steeped yet?
Has it steeped yet?
Has it steeped yet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

